
Google's newest Easter Egg is an adventure game played in the browser console - exikyut
https://google.com/search?q=text+adventure
======
exikyut
_Open the console!_

The search results page is where the adventure game is hiding!!

\--

Found this while reading something else on TC.

This doesn't seem to have "hit" HN yet, so I'm giving it another go. The
reason I'm doing that is because I wanted to share that

    
    
      k={
        'ArrowUp': north,
        'ArrowDown': south,
        'ArrowRight': east,
        'ArrowLeft': west,
        'j': up,
        'k': down,
        'g': grab,
        'w': why,
        'i': inventory,
        'u': use,
        'e': exits,
        'm': map,
        'f': friends
      };
      _l=window.addEventListener('keydown', function(e) {
        if (e.key in k) {
          if (e.key == e.code) console.clear();
          eval(k[e.key]);
          e.preventDefault();
        }
      });
      yes
    

makes the game _so much more fluid and fun_ to play.

(By all means suggest improvements to the above hack.)

------
nanomonkey
165 actions 1975 seconds. Probably have better things to do with my time.
Quack!

